
FOSSmarks – A guide to understanding trademarks in the context of FOSS projects - wkd415
https://fossmarks.org
======
wkd415
Relaunched, featured in Github's Open Source Guides.
[https://github.com/FOSSmarks/FOSSmarks](https://github.com/FOSSmarks/FOSSmarks)

Mirror:[https://git.fsfe.org/fsfe-system-
hackers/FOSSmarks](https://git.fsfe.org/fsfe-system-hackers/FOSSmarks)

